# Solar and Bond Bushings?



## mfichter80 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,

My understanding is that bond bushings are required on metal raceways on service equipment.  Is there any similar requirement for solar installations?  Since the panels are producing power, is that looked at in a similar way as normal service equipment?  Or not?

I have limited knowledge of solar, and I'm just flipping through the NEC trying to figure it out...

Thanks.


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2016)

250.92 and 690.14(A)


----------



## mfichter80 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 1, 2017)

No, bonding bushings are generally not required on solar, but everything must be grounded.  Remember, a "solar" installation is not a service.  See definition of service.  You have to use Article 690 and also Article 705.


----------



## @david (Feb 8, 2017)

_*YES Sometimes*_>>> wiring that is considered a separately derived system, NEC 250.92 - wiring that is part of the service conductors, achieving compliance with NEC 250.8, NEC 250.97- over 250 volts some solar installations are well over 250 volts to the first inverter or even into the grid system sometimes at 600 volts.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 8, 2017)

A solar installation is generally not a separately derived system unless there is no direct connection.  See definition of "separately derived system."


----------

